# racine



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

does anyone know what a good water level to fish racine is as far as the flow gauges go


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

below 15ft, above 12...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thank you man


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/rivers.html 


http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/ go to river page


this is my notes about river ht.

WATER HIGHTS AT THE LOCKS.

9 FT.

MARMET LOCKS ABOUT 3 FT. BELOW WALKWAY
CAMEL CREEK TOP OF SEWAGE DISCHARGE PIPE.

10 FT.

MARMET PARK CAN SEE THE TOP OF THE ROCKS AT THE CURRENT BRAKE IN THE RIVER.

12.3 FT.

MARMET LOCKS 8 IN. BELOW THE TOP OF THE HIGHTEST PART OF THE CONCRETE PIER.

CHAMEL CREEK OUT OF THE BANKS AT THE 2ED. INTERSTATE BRIDGE. THE CREEK IS BACKED UP ABOUT HALF WAY BACK.

RACINE LITTLE WATER ON THE FISHING PIER. CAN SEE ROCKS ON THE SIDE OF RAMP GOOD CONDATIONS.
WATER IS 1 FT.BELOW THE CONCRETE SLAB THAT IS IN THE RIVER.

13.8 FT. (BELLIVILLE HIGHT)

MILLCREEK BOAT RAMP. IN THE CHANNEL THE WATER WAS ABOUT

2 FT. DEEP. MAXS BOAT HUNG UP ON A COUPLE TREES. IN THE MAIN PART OF MILL CREEK THE WATER WAS ABOUT 10 FT. DEEP. 

17.5 ft. BELLIVILLE 
About 4 ft. below the steel walkway that goes around the side of the locks
ABOUT 1 FT. BELOW THE DECK ON THE FIRST STEEL FISHING PIER.

18FT.
MARMET PARK 2FT. BELOW TOP OF WALKWAY

20.3 FT.
RACINE TOP OF RAILING AT LOWER END OF RIVER.

21.6 FT.
BELLVILLE WATER WAS 6  BELOW THE FENCED IN CONCRETE WALKWAY GOING AROUND SIDE OF THE DAM. ??
.
The D.N.R HAS INFORMATION ON RIVER FLOW.





23 FT.
MARMET LOCKS WATER WAS AT THE BASE OF PILESTER WATER LEVEL - 18 STEPS DOWN ON 2ED. LANDING

MARMET PARK OVER THE WALL ABOUT 2 FT. UP ON THE HAND RAIL.


24FT.
BELLVILLE BOTTOM OF FENCED IN WALKWAY OVER FISHING PIERS.

The man at the dam said he gets the temp. Off the web site I am not sure I thank he said go to Ohio River daily fish report another man that new him said go to theohioriver.com.

When David went fishing at Racine on 2/20/2011 he said the water was high and rising the gage was at 20 to 21. On the same day at the same time Bellville the gage was at 19.5to 20.5 hr said they caught some nice fish.


----------

